# HELP with a masquerade mask look!!



## pangie (Nov 5, 2008)

Ladies, I need your help with what kind of products I should use to complish a masquerade mask look similar to these:






















I have something in mind but I'm not sure if I should use any kind of primer or anything to help it stay on throughout the night, even through the sweat and heat. Also, what kind of glue should I use to put gems/jewels and feathers on my skin to complete the masquerade mask look?  The lingerie/masquerade party is at the end of the month so that means, I only have 3 weeks to get things together, test out and come up with a final look for myself and a friend.

Please help!! Any and all ideas accepted.

Thanks ladies!


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Nov 5, 2008)

Foundation should be enough of a base for a mask, you could use a shadestick if you wanted to be sure. There are tutorials on youtube for masks (look for the user "petrilude" - he has a great tutorial), but the basic ingredients are eyeliner and eyeshadows, sometimes aqua colours. Eyelash glue or spirit gum can be used for adding gems/ feathers.


----------



## MACForME (Nov 5, 2008)

Spirit gum is wonderful for adhering that type of stuff. just be sure to apply it, just a little now..then, tap-tap-tap it with your finger to get it tacky, this is when its at peak holding! when you get home, you gotta get that spririt gum OFF..ordinary rubbing alcohol or fingernail polish remover (EXCEPT FOR AROUND THE EYE AREA!!!) can be used effectively. If none of these are available, cold cream, baby oil, soap and water, can work..just be careful, ok!

As for masks, I love chroma-cakes & paint sticks.. FABULOUS!


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Nov 6, 2008)

I know you saw my mask already I used DUO eyelash adhesive to adhere the feathers and gems. I used a cheap eyeliner liner from wet and wild to trace out the pattern I wanted and I did several practice runs... if your going to do color in the mask make the outline light then fill in the mask then do the outline again. You can also use a shadestick for the outline if you want it thick and use a Qtip to clean up the edges. Paint pot or paint and then apply layer of eyeshadow on top... I wouldn't use spirit gum... When I went to my ball and did my feathers and gems with eyelash glue they stuck on for the entire ball (4hrs) and when I took the mask off I plucked/peeled the jewels and feathers off and washed my face so this is VERY easy to remove...


----------



## pangie (Nov 6, 2008)

thanks to those who helped out so far!


----------



## MACForME (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotmodelchiq* 

 
_I know you saw my mask already I used DUO eyelash adhesive to adhere the feathers and gems. I used a cheap eyeliner liner from wet and wild to trace out the pattern I wanted and I did several practice runs... if your going to do color in the mask make the outline light then fill in the mask then do the outline again. You can also use a shadestick for the outline if you want it thick and use a Qtip to clean up the edges. Paint pot or paint and then apply layer of eyeshadow on top... I wouldn't use spirit gum... When I went to my ball and did my feathers and gems with eyelash glue they stuck on for the entire ball (4hrs) and when I took the mask off I plucked/peeled the jewels and feathers off and washed my face so this is VERY easy to remove..._

 
I've never had luck with DUO in warm or potentially sweaty conditions.:-(

But maybe it was a combination of the humidity, sweating and just not enough (or too much?) Duo..


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACForME* 

 
_I've never had luck with DUO in warm or potentially sweaty conditions.:-(

But maybe it was a combination of the humidity, sweating and just not enough (or too much?) Duo.._

 
I just used a dab on the jems and let it get tacky then applied, and for the feathers I dabbed some at the base and in the middle of the feather let it get tacky then applied... honestly I didnt sweat at all (because I dont dance) lol Now I also did my friends mask and she SWEATED REALLY BAD and everything stayed in place the only thing that looked terrible was the feathers (they got wet) I think it depends on your skin and activity level and it wasnt very humid where were were and we were in a big open space! The only reason I dont like SG is because I have sensitive skin and had an allergic reaction it burned my skin and gave me a rash


----------

